# Nanaman?



## Ainjul

Aaaaaa nd here I am AGAIN!Ok this one is very long and I have searched everywhere to no avail.I tend to Google things before coming here to bother you nice people but this one truly has me stumped.If someone could please tell me what this means in English?....



o pare ko meron akong problema,wag mo sabihin "Nanaman?"


ThankYou In Advance


----------



## LanceKitty

Ainjul said:
			
		

> o pare ko meron akong problema,wag mo sabihin "Nanaman?"


 
 Your guy took this line from a song entitled "Pare Ko" (My Friend) by the defunct filipino band Eraserheads. Pare (pronounced Pa-Re, not 'pair') is a term used for male friends. Mare (not pronounced like the mule! Ma-Re) is for the ladies. 

*"Hey my friend, I have a problem. Don't say 'Again?'"*

If your guy drives you nuts with these tagalog lines, we'll be happy to keep you sane


----------



## Jana337

Ainjul,

Please have a look at the rules - you should open a new thread for a new question.

Thanks for understanding, 

Jana


----------



## julienne

LanceKitty said:
			
		

> Your guy took this line from a song entitled "Pare Ko" (My Friend) by the defunct filipino band Eraserheads. Pare (pronounced Pa-Re, not 'pair') is a term used for male friends. Mare (not pronounced like the mule! Ma-Re) is for the ladies.
> 
> *"Hey my friend, I have a problem. Don't say 'Again?'"*
> 
> If your guy drives you nuts with these tagalog lines, we'll be happy to keep you sane


 

Pare A: "Hey, buddy, i gotta problem."
Pare B: "Don't tell me, again?"
Pare A: "Yah, i"m in love with a college girl..."



ehm: those are translations of the song's lyrics.. i didn't make it up...  i added the next line though


----------



## Merlin

LanceKitty said:
			
		

> defunct filipino band Eraserheads.


I'm sorry to inform you that E'heads is not yet defunct!!!  They just lost their main man Ely Buendia. He was replaced by a woman.  Although I still like the old E'heads especially their album Cuterpillow. I was in first year high school by the time they released that album and I can say that it's the best album they've written. 
I remember the bands who used to rocked the airwaves then like Orient Pearl, After Image, Iaxed, Introvoys, Green Department, Yano, Siakol, and many more... It's a good thing we have new artists today in the music industry.


----------

